# Black Edition Center Dial?



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello all,

Is anyone able to confirm to me that the black edition has the centre dial display for a none TTS/RS model?

The model I've ordered is a 40TFSI that will come out in September.

Thanks!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

As with all things Audi, the Sport centre dial was an optional extra in the UK (£150). Not sure on which cars it could be specced, I did on S Line Black Edition.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

£150. 

That's slightly frustrating! Thanks!


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I collect my black edition in about 2 weeks,when it's gets here so I can report back then


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Thankyou!!


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

its not a standard option on the BE
I have it on mine but had to pay


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

j77drs said:


> its not a standard option on the BE
> I have it on mine but had to pay


What year is your Black Edition?


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

July 2019, 
you might be able to get it coded by VAG coding,


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

What is the option called to get this


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

j77drs said:


> July 2019,
> you might be able to get it coded by VAG coding,


That sounds interesting. Does the coding remove the TTS/TTRS badge? And will it also allow me to swap and change how the dials look? Ect Sport/Classic/Small dials?


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

On my 2019 black edition I have the centre dial,did not pay extra, did not even know it was there till I started playing around.Now use it all the time as like the look of it.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

tristan2 said:


> What is the option called to get this


its in audio and communication, avc with sport layout


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Ace McCloud said:


> j77drs said:
> 
> 
> > July 2019,
> ...


couldnt tell you but vagcoding will have the answer


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

assuming you will find the proper coding, it need to be done within 99 miles


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Eek. Leicester is about 30miles away for me. I better give them a call.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've just gone through all of the options,I can't see it as a option


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

We may get lucky. I'm either case I have emailed Vagcarcoding asking what's entailed and pricing.

I'll get back to you all once I find out the information.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The central rev counter is the "Sport Display."

This is a standard feature on the TTS (Shown under the Audio and communication tab)
The TTRS has the RS-specific menu with central rev counter including gear display and g-force indicator. (Listed under the little (i) icon next to the trim option.

It would appear, as standard, that the central rev counter is not enabled on any TT model lower than the TTS.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

It is on my black edition tt, not an option I paid for.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Those who have the dials, do you have the TTS / TTRS?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I thought the sport layout was available on all facelift TT's.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I have these and have a tt be 45 Quattro


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

It probably is,it took me a while to find it on my 2018 RS3


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

I've seen some videos of a none TTS/RS face lift Black Edition and most seem to have the sports dial with no logo.

We could be in luck.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

It's an extra as already advised on be models,


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

j77drs said:


> It's an extra as already advised on be models,


I can't seem to find this anywhere...


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

j77drs said:


> It's an extra as already advised on be models,


Definitely wasn't on mine (well they took the £150 for it!). There's no logo, but it includes the power and torque meters to the right of the centre dial and the option to have the G force meter to the left.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

I phoned up yesterday and was told that it wasn't an option.

Slightly bummed about this so I gave Vag car coding a shout and was told that it would cost £80, needed to be done before the first 100km and that it wasn't possible to remove the TTS/RS badges.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ace McCloud said:


> I phoned up yesterday and was told that it wasn't an option.
> 
> Slightly bummed about this so I gave Vag car coding a shout and was told that it would cost £80, needed to be done before the first 100km and that it wasn't possible to remove the TTS/RS badges.


So if it wasn't a option,is it on the car or not


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

This is pic of mine. Further investigation of the audi configurator online seems to indicate only available as an option on quattro models (sport, sline, black edition and vorsprung)


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

yes looks like a quattro option


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

minsTTerman said:


> This is pic of mine. Further investigation of the audi configurator online seems to indicate only available as an option on quattro models (sport, sline, black edition and vorsprung)


Maybe this can be done via VCDS


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Ah, mines not a Quattro. So highly unlikely I shall get it then.

I haven't picked my car up yet. Estimated completion date is week 34 (Mid August).


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

My black edition tt, not tts or quattro has the centre dial layout but does not have the power/torque dials. Hopefully yours will be the same. I remember when I picked it up the salesman saying it was on the facelift models.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Heath said:


> My black edition tt, not tts or quattro has the centre dial layout but does not have the power/torque dials. Hopefully yours will be the same. I remember when I picked it up the salesman saying it was on the facelift models.


can you take a picture to see what you have compared to the 150 gbp sport option


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

That doesn't mention Quattro either and that has the dial...it's also a facelift...


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ace McCloud said:


> https://youtu.be/fjkxlcECXxc
> 
> That doesn't mention Quattro either and that has the dial...it's also a facelift...


There's is Quattro on the dash and on the front grill


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

tristan2 said:


> Ace McCloud said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/fjkxlcECXxc
> ...


Damnit. I was focusing too much on the title. I'm just looking too hard now. Thanks.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Can someone on here with a 2020 non Quattro confirm this sport dial debate please


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Heath said:


> My black edition tt, not tts or quattro has the centre dial layout but does not have the power/torque dials. Hopefully yours will be the same. I remember when I picked it up the salesman saying it was on the facelift models.


Correct my local dealerships says the centre rev counter is standard 
Just wont have the g meters etc


----------



## Paul.3177 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just got my black edition this weekend and it has the centre dial mate. And it's not Quattro


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul.3177 said:


> Just got my black edition this weekend and it has the centre dial mate. And it's not Quattro


Thankyou Paul, we finally have a definitive answer, and a picture to confirm. It does however make you wonder just what exactly Audi are providing for the £150 sports dial option on the Quattro versions. Most options on the configurator offer an information tab to detail precisely what is included, this one doesn't. At a guess it must just be Torque and G meters and possibly the lap timer function.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Barmybob said:


> Paul.3177 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my black edition this weekend and it has the centre dial mate. And it's not Quattro
> ...


It really does seem £150 option for nothing really


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's hoping! I've been given week 34 for when my car will be completed however it will realistically be September before I'm able to give an answer if mine has it too.


----------

